# Are we crazy to move??



## Colleen

My husband, who is 81 today, and I (just turned 75) have been planning to move from AZ to either PA or OH. We lived and worked many years in NW PA so that's the area we're most familiar and comfortable with. Yes...we know all about snow and cold weather. I was born in MI so I don't really mind it.

We've been in AZ for 7 years and we've had enough. My question is...are we crazy, at our age, to make such a move? We're both in good health and even though my husband had a total knee replacement 10 weeks ago, he's healing fast (thanks to PT twice a week) and getting stronger all the time. We're not planning to move until March or April. We'll have the winter to pack, get our house sold, and line up the van lines. We've moved so many times over the years but this time we wonder if we have the energy to do it.

Sometimes, when I think about moving I get overwhelmed and wonder if we're doing the right thing. Then, I think about all the things we want to do before we leave this earth and we can't do them here in AZ. Quality of life is not good for us here and if we're going to go, it has to be now...or never.

I'd welcome any opinions.


----------



## dseag2

I don't think you are crazy at all.  We moved to Dallas 15 years ago and love it, but I am constantly researching where we might want to move to next based on quality of life, taxes, etc.  The one thing no one really considers these days is climate change.  We've been quite lucky in Dallas because it isn't on the coast, although we had the February winter freeze.  PA has recently seen so many storms, but I'm assuming NW PA is pretty immune to this?  If so, I'd say go for it.


----------



## Pinky

If you can afford to pay the moving company to do some of the packing, it would help a lot. If you don't do it now, you may have regrets for the rest of your lives. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Knight

Is there a possibility that you can spend 3 or 4 months in Pa. or Ohio during the winter months to see if the cold has any affect on your joints as in arthritis? We moved from Pa. to the southwest for quite a few reasons one of them to reduce the impact of arthritis. We don't suffer from arthritis.

In the south west we can be outdoors year round. In Pa. more time was spent indoors due to the cold, ice & snow.  Taxes !  We downsized  so comparing taxes we paid on property & what we pay now isn't apples to apples. But if comparing apples to apples was done in Pa. it would be a bushel here about a 3lb. bag. 

You are not crazy to want your quality of life to improve & if moving does it for you so much the better.


----------



## Ruthanne

All I can say is I wish you the best of luck with the move.  I'm in Ohio and I've been here all of my life.  I would just write down everything you need to do and take it step by step.  It is possible.  Others have done it,  like @Buckeye Maybe he can give you some feedback, too.


----------



## MrPants

No, you're not crazy. You both obviously don't feel comfortable or at home in AZ so yes, make the move while you still can. It's always a great opportunity to 'declutter' as well  Moving, particularly a distance like you are talking about, is always stressful and a lot of work but if you feel you're up to it then for sure do it.

I'd be interested to know how you plan to purchase a new place in whatever State you go to as you are currently in AZ. I expect that will perhaps be challenging in itself? 

Sounds like a great adventure though - best of luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Liberty

Everything in life has "pros and cons"...obviously you are not happy in AZ so why not
go for it!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Maybe connect with @Silverfox, who lives in NWPA, for a reality check. How long has it been since you've been up there for a visit?

When we moved from Georgia back to our home town in the upper peninsula of Michigan, we'd been back to visit a few times in the summer. Um. We really thought we knew what we were getting into. We were somewhat younger then at 52 and 54.  Blowing sNOw, shoveling sNOw, plowing sNOw, and the dreariness of the long winters finally did us in. After 16 years we gave it up in favor of a warmer climate in spite of being among family and friends at home.


----------



## Alligatorob

Colleen said:


> Are we crazy??


Probably not.

I don't think what you are feeling is uncommon.  I grew  up in a small town in Florida where well over half the homes were occupied by retirees from up north.  I know from that experience a lot of people have second thoughts after moving down, and going back isn't rare.

My only advice is to do it as soon as you can, waiting will not make it easier.  And it will give you more time back where you are more comfortable.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Make a decision and be happy about it. If you don't move, expect more of the same where you are. If you choose to move at least the scenery will be different, and you won't be haunted for not moving.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

A couple of things for sure: You won't miss the dust storms and dust devilsand you won't miss the heat that hits you in the face as soon as you step outside!!


----------



## officerripley

dseag2 said:


> I don't think you are crazy at all.  We moved to Dallas 15 years ago and love it, but I am constantly researching where we might want to move to next based on quality of life, taxes, etc.  The one thing no one really considers these days is climate change.  We've been quite lucky in Dallas because it isn't on the coast, although we had the February winter freeze.  PA has recently seen so many storms, but I'm assuming NW PA is pretty immune to this?  If so, I'd say go for it.


I agree about considering climate change: I've heard more than once that, if possible, to move north of the 45th parallel if you live in the northern hemisphere or south of the 45th if you live in the southern parallel, i.e. get as close to either pole as you can since the poles will become the only temperate zones.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Moving is a big job Colleen. But you are certainly not crazy to want to move to a place where you can spend the rest of your senior years in comfort. You've already got a plan...*go for it!*


----------



## Colleen

Thank you all for such positive feedback!! I'm pleasantly surprised!

A few of you mentioned climate change and it's definitely a factor here, too. Everything is drying up and rain has been non-existent in our area for 6 of the 7 years we've lived here. We're in a higher elevation (3400 ft.) so you'd think we'd get rain...right? Nope. It evaporates before it hits the ground. According to our local weather, we've had the hottest summer on record. It got up to 112* a couple times this summer with 1% humidity. We know from living in PA for many years that it will be an adjustment as far as the weather is concerned, but we're prepared for it. I'm also looking forward to the change of seasons. There are none here. You may think that hot, dry weather would be ideal, but, believe me, it gets boring. We have 360* views of mountains, which is nice but blowing dust and no greenery to look at is not our cup of tea.

Someone mentioned the COL. Yes, we know living in PA/OH will be a little more expensive than living here but it's not going to break the bank. We know what it will cost and we're willing to pay for being somewhere we want to be. Everything is a tradeoff. Ohio is cheaper for property taxes then PA so we're looking around Brookfield area and across the state line into PA (Hermitage area). We know all this area very well and feel "at home" whenever we go back there.

I have contacted Silverfox a while back just to see where she lives but she hasn't ever answered me. 

Someone asked about buying a home so far away from us. That's where a good realtor comes in. We've been in contact with several in several areas and have found that most realtor's these days know how to do everything virtually and over the internet. When we moved from PA to come to AZ 7 years ago, we finalized all the paperwork on the phone with the finance company as we were on the road driving here. Then when we sold that house, the couple that bought it was from MS and never actually stepped foot in the house until they moved in. Their realtor came to the house and she did a virtual walkthrough with the buyer on the phone. My husband is "old-school" and hopes it will be OK to buy a house this way. We're not hopping on a plane like we use to to go look at houses. Besides, homes are selling so quickly that by the time you'd get on a plane to look at a house you'd be interested in, it would already be gone. It's a different way of buying a house, but that's the way it is now.

Speaking of packing....I want to do most of it myself and there's a lot I can do this winter. I can get my sewing room packed (UGH!) and empty the closets. I can pack up my china cabinet and while I'm doing those things I can donate things that have accumulated in closets that we don't use or wear any more. As it is, it's going to cost about $14,000 for the van and it might be more since we had an estimate this summer. It's a job but we'll do a little at a time and it won't be so bad.  We're looking forward to next summer and being able to take the boat out and go fishing and hubby is looking forward to getting back to trap shooting with friends. Can't wait.


----------



## JimBob1952

officerripley said:


> I agree about considering climate change: I've heard more than once that, if possible, to move north of the 45th parallel if you live in the northern hemisphere or south of the 45th if you live in the southern parallel, i.e. get as close to either pole as you can since the poles will become the only temperate zones.




We will all be long dead by the time that happens.


----------



## charry

We are on the move again, after 6 yrs back in our home town.....
We need to find new places , which ticks all our boxes ..
Getting in a rut here and stagnated.....


----------



## officerripley

JimBob1952 said:


> We will all be long dead by the time that happens.


You'd better hope so. Anyway, any kids/grandkids most likely won't be dead by then. (They'll unfortunately wish they were, however.)


----------



## Don M.

Leaving Arizona is a Wise Choice...before Climate Change and severe droughts make that area...especially Phoenix...almost unbearable.  My Sister and Brother-in-Law had a really nice 2nd home in Scottsdale, where they used to spend their Winters.  However, they sold it for a nice profit about 3 years ago....said that it wasn't worth spending much time there anymore.  

If Mother Nature continues to bombard the SW, it won't be many more decades before that area is almost uninhabitable.


----------



## JustBonee

Having lived in both  NE  Ohio (growing up),    and  Phoenix for several years,  I can sorta relate  to both areas of the country.

I loved both places  while I was living them...   But to me,  unless you can take into account the changes of what they have become since you left .... and not just think of  life back then as you remember living it.   
That would set you up for disappointment,  even with relatives around, etc. JMO


----------



## bingo

Where your heart is...may you be also!.


----------



## Colleen

charry said:


> We are on the move again, after 6 yrs back in our home town.....
> We need to find new places , which ticks all our boxes ..
> Getting in a rut here and stagnated.....


I know what you mean. Good luck


----------



## PamfromTx

No, you're not crazy.  Move where your heart is.  Good luck to you both.


----------



## Colleen

Don M. said:


> Leaving Arizona is a Wise Choice...before Climate Change and severe droughts make that area...especially Phoenix...almost unbearable.  My Sister and Brother-in-Law had a really nice 2nd home in Scottsdale, where they used to spend their Winters.  However, they sold it for a nice profit about 3 years ago....said that it wasn't worth spending much time there anymore.
> 
> If Mother Nature continues to bombard the SW, it won't be many more decades before that area is almost uninhabitable.


Sad, but true  The whole SW is going to suffer in the coming years and one of the contributing factors, besides climate change, with the water shortage, is the continuous building. Phoenix keeps jamming as many people in as they can but water will be a real problem in a very short time. The developers have nothing on their agenda but making money and they don't care how it's impacting the environment. Money and greed....not to mention the pollution levels are already off the charts. Thankfully we live 200 miles NW of Phoenix and no pollution here.

Even in our small town, the home building is unstoppable. There are so many people moving here from CA, OR, and WA that builders can't keep up with the demand. The good thing about it is...our home is worth 2X what we bought it for 4 years ago


----------



## Colleen

Bonnie said:


> Having lived in both  NE  Ohio (growing up),    and  Phoenix for several years,  I can sorta relate  to both areas of the country.
> 
> I loved both places  while I was living them...   But to me,  unless you can take into account the changes of what they have become since you left .... and not just think of  life back then as you remember living it.
> That would set you up for disappointment,  even with relatives around, etc. JMO


No relatives around any more in the area but we do have friends. The thing with the area in PA that we're considering is...nothing ever changes. It's like stepping back in time and that suits us just fine. We love the Amish clip clopping down the road, the summer roadside stands where you can get fresh veggies and corn on the cob, etc. It's a slower pace and you can breathe fresh air and we can go fishing any time.


----------



## JustBonee

Colleen said:


> No relatives around any more in the area but we do have friends. The thing with the area in PA that we're considering is...nothing ever changes. It's like stepping back in time and that suits us just fine. We love the Amish clip clopping down the road, the summer roadside stands where you can get fresh veggies and corn on the cob, etc. It's a slower pace and you can breathe fresh air and we can go fishing any time.



I fully  understand what you are saying,  and why you long for it again ...  Definitely not going to find that lifestyle in Arizona.

The Amish ..  don't know if you know Geauga County,  small towns in the country,  east of Cleveland.  That was home for me until I was almost 30.  Amish buggys   everywhere!   
... I had an accident once,   because I came over a hill and didn't see a buggy  right in front of me ... into the ditch I went!  lol


----------



## Packerjohn

You bet your booths you are doing the right thing by moving.  Moving will keep you  young thinking.  The world is changing and it is getting hotter and hotter.  The future of Arizona where the snowbird hang out will be pretty miserable in the spring, summer and fall.  Notice that these snowbirds only come in the winter.  Follow your dreams and don't let anyone stop you.  By the way, I'm 75.5 and I'm moving at the end of this month.  Yipee! for me!


----------



## Nathan

Colleen said:


> I think about all the things we want to do before we leave this earth and we can't do them here in AZ. Quality of life is not good for us here and if we're going to go, it has to be now...or never.


Go for what makes you happy, it's truly "now or never".


----------



## Gaer

Your souls will be pulled to the physical place where you  feel the most spiritual peace and feel most comfortable.  You are only a value judgement from obtaining this.
Follow your hearts.  
The whole purpose of life is the expansion of happiness.


----------



## Jules

Colleen said:


> I have contacted Silverfox a while back just to see where she lives but she hasn't ever answered me.



There are two members, Sliverfox and Silverfox.  You may have sent the PM to the wrong person.  The latter last posted in 2019, I think.


----------



## JustBonee

Jules said:


> There are two members, Sliverfox and Silverfox.  You may have sent the PM to the wrong person.  The latter last posted in 2019, I think.



I thought Silverfox had an issue a while back with something happening with her username here,  so she changed it to   @Sliverfox

(She posted today)


----------



## Sliverfox

Just now reading this,, yup, misspelled my  poster name on purpose.

Summer this year in NW Pa was hot in July/August .

Sounds like Colleen is  researching  the areas they are interested in.
She should contact her freinds to check on  how climate change  has affected those areas.


----------



## carouselsilver

I know it has been said many times,but really - go for it. I moved from S.E.PA to Florida, thinking I would retire there. Well, I couldn't stand the heat and humidity, but was pretty well stuck there until I could finance a move back. Then I met my husband, and we both decided to move back to my hometown in PA. 

We have never regretted it, and have never looked back. He found a great job with great benefits, within a short time, which he will retire from in a couple of years. We both enjoy snow, and I didn't realize how much I had missed the changing seasons until I came "home." When you reach your senior years, you must do the things you love instead of merely tolerate or even outright dislike.  

Hubby has a cousin who lived in an expensive condo in St. Petersburg, and she and her husband went back home to Ohio during one of the worst winters. But she said that she didn't mind, because it was HOME. You will never regret moving to your "heart" place!


----------



## Colleen

carouselsilver said:


> I know it has been said many times,but really - go for it. I moved from S.E.PA to Florida, thinking I would retire there. Well, I couldn't stand the heat and humidity, but was pretty well stuck there until I could finance a move back. Then I met my husband, and we both decided to move back to my hometown in PA.
> 
> We have never regretted it, and have never looked back. He found a great job with great benefits, within a short time, which he will retire from in a couple of years. We both enjoy snow, and I didn't realize how much I had missed the changing seasons until I came "home." When you reach your senior years, you must do the things you love instead of merely tolerate or even outright dislike.
> 
> Hubby has a cousin who lived in an expensive condo in St. Petersburg, and she and her husband went back home to Ohio during one of the worst winters. But she said that she didn't mind, because it was HOME. You will never regret moving to your "heart" place!


Exactly!!  Good for you.


----------



## palides2021

First of all, Colleen, Happy Birthday to your husband who turned 81 today! It seems like you both are young for your ages.
Regarding your move, do what you feel comfortable with. It's your life, and you know what you want.

I lived in Cleveland and the surrounding area for almost three decades before moving. It's an extreme change from hot AZ, especially the cold winters. I remember snow so high, I could not open the door of the house or get my car out of my driveway. I remember my car sliding down icy hills and praying I will make it. I remember the snow drifts and the blizzards. I do not miss these. However, Cleveland has a good transport system and cultural events. I also have lived in Cincinnati, which  has a milder climate, and is not as cold as Cleveland. It also is high in cultural events. That's my experience having lived in Ohio. 

Good luck in your move!


----------



## Colleen

palides2021 said:


> First of all, Colleen, Happy Birthday to your husband who turned 81 today! It seems like you both are young for your ages.
> Regarding your move, do what you feel comfortable with. It's your life, and you know what you want.
> 
> I lived in Cleveland and the surrounding area for almost three decades before moving. It's an extreme change from hot AZ, especially the cold winters. I remember snow so high, I could not open the door of the house or get my car out of my driveway. I remember my car sliding down icy hills and praying I will make it. I remember the snow drifts and the blizzards. I do not miss these. However, Cleveland has a good transport system and cultural events. I also have lived in Cincinnati, which  has a milder climate, and is not as cold as Cleveland. It also is high in cultural events. That's my experience having lived in Ohio.
> 
> Good luck in your move!


Thank you for the birthday wishes for my husband. Yes...we are both "young" in mind and spirit and body and people are so surprised when they learn how "old" we are...haha. I think we can attribute it to good genes 

Like I said, we lived and worked for many years in NW PA so snow is no stranger to us. We'll adjust...we always do


----------



## Sassycakes

I think it would be a good thing for you to move to where you would be happy. I was born and raised in South Philadelphia. We moved to the suburbs in Pennsylvania about 2 yrs ago and I still miss living in South Philly.


----------



## Michael Z

I have lived in WI most of my life. Until I hit about age 55, I used to look forward to the cold, knowing it would bring ice fishing. Also, I would be out in the cold, snowshoeing in the deep snow, even in subzero temps. Now, not so much! You might want to give this a trial run before changing. 

But then there are "other" factors. I know I would not move away cause my family and friends are here. So I just put on some more clothes as needed and stay put up here in N. WI. If you are miserable in AZ cause you are all alone without family and friends, then the move is probably worth it. Just make sure you are in a well insulated and heated house/apt with someone to help with the winter snow shoveling. Our town plows out our driveway but we still have some shoveling to do.


----------



## Colleen

Michael Z said:


> I have lived in WI most of my life. Until I hit about age 55, I used to look forward to the cold, knowing it would bring ice fishing. Also, I would be out in the cold, snowshoeing in the deep snow, even in subzero temps. Now, not so much! You might want to give this a trial run before changing.
> 
> But then there are "other" factors. I know I would not move away cause my family and friends are here. So I just put on some more clothes as needed and stay put up here in N. WI. If you are miserable in AZ cause you are all alone without family and friends, then the move is probably worth it. Just make sure you are in a well insulated and heated house/apt with someone to help with the winter snow shoveling. Our town plows out our driveway but we still have some shoveling to do.


My husband has never minded mowing the lawn or removing snow thanks to his lawn tractor and snow blower...haha...and there's always someone that will shovel or plow...for a price.

Our blood has "thinned out" so much from living in the desert for 7 years that it's going to be an adjustment to our body temperatures the first year. We also don't have any humidity or bugs...aka mosquitos. There are some things we'll miss...but not many. I know one thing...we'll have to go shopping for winter clothes. We gave everything away when we moved here.


----------



## Jules

Will you move to a house or condo?  With the latter you don’t have to shovel or cut lawns.  You could rent to start with until you find the right place.


----------



## officerripley

I wish we could afford, and I could convince Huzz, to move to where I'm happiest and feel the most peace but oh, well. I agree that if one can do that, they probably should, so you're not crazy at all, Colleen. And usually the sooner the better, especially at our age. Good luck,


----------



## Manatee

Ask yourself if you have the wardrobe to cope with living in the frozen north.  Do you want to deal with shoveling snow?  Do you like driving in the snow?  Will you be safe from falling when it is slippery?  Some folks love it, others say "no way".


----------



## JustBonee

... don't see this in Arizona


----------



## Colleen

Jules said:


> Will you move to a house or condo?  With the latter you don’t have to shovel or cut lawns.  You could rent to start with until you find the right place.


We've always had a home and we talked about a condo but decided we aren't cut out for "community" life. We found that out when we traveled around in our fifth-wheel after hubby retired in 2001. We were living in So. CA and decided to go to S. TX for the winter. We did that for several years and spent summers in PA where we could see relatives. While in TX we stayed at RV parks for retirees and found out quickly how petty and juvenile a lot of the people there were. That kinda did it for us with living with other people...haha. So, a house it will be  Besides, you need to keep active and he likes to do yard work, etc.


----------



## Colleen

Manatee said:


> Ask yourself if you have the wardrobe to cope with living in the frozen north.  Do you want to deal with shoveling snow?  Do you like driving in the snow?  Will you be safe from falling when it is slippery?  Some folks love it, others say "no way".


To each their own, I guess.


----------



## Sunny

Absolutely, do it!  My husband and I moved across the country in our 70's, and in my late 70's, when he passed away, I moved again, to a smaller but nicer apartment in the same senior community. Never regretted either move.

But if I had waited much later, I doubt that I would have had the physical energy. So, do it while you can.


----------



## Della

Oh yes, do it!

We lived in Georgia for five years after he retired from the Air force.  We had a house built and thought we would live there for the rest of our lives.  we just hated the heat.  Too hot for picnics, still hot at two o'clock in the morning when I'd go out on the porch, so hot the dog would walk the twenty feet to the mailbox and lie down in its shade.

So we moved to southern Ohio, half way between relatives in West Virginia and Dayton, with Columbus close should we feel the need for a little culture.  Ohio, West Virginia, and Pennsylvania are all great states for my taste.  They have four definite seasons, but none of them too extreme for too long.


----------



## Skyking

Your reasoning seems logical, but your memory of winters in the midwest may be skewed. You are older now and older does not play well with colder. It might be prudent to rent a winter home and spend a winter up North before you make the big move. Also buying a new home takes three things, time, energy, and money. I've got two of them but my 70-year-old energy isn't what it used to be as I recently found out when I moved. Think before you leap. There is a reason so many retirees move south.


----------



## Colleen

Skyking said:


> Your reasoning seems logical, but your memory of winters in the midwest may be skewed. You are older now and older does not play well with colder. It might be prudent to rent a winter home and spend a winter up North before you make the big move. Also buying a new home takes three things, time, energy, and money. I've got two of them but my 70-year-old energy isn't what it used to be as I recently found out when I moved. Think before you leap. There is a reason so many retirees move south.


You're definitely right about the energy level not being what it use to be! I haven't said anything to hubby...yet...but something is telling me this isn't going to happen. I was thinking about the old saying, "If in doubt, don't", and I'm wondering if I shouldn't listen to that "voice" in my head.  Hubby is doing well with recovering from his total knee but I can see he doesn't have the energy, either, like he use to. He just turned 81 and I'm wondering if we should stay where we are...even though we hate it here. It's a tough decision and I don't want to put extra stress on either of us. In our minds we're still 40 (maybe 50) but our bodies are telling us differently. Maybe you're right.


----------



## Skyking

Colleen said:


> You're definitely right about the energy level not being what it use to be! I haven't said anything to hubby...yet...but something is telling me this isn't going to happen. I was thinking about the old saying, "If in doubt, don't", and I'm wondering if I shouldn't listen to that "voice" in my head.  Hubby is doing well with recovering from his total knee but I can see he doesn't have the energy, either, like he use to. He just turned 81 and I'm wondering if we should stay where we are...even though we hate it here. It's a tough decision and I don't want to put extra stress on either of us. In our minds we're still 40 (maybe 50) but our bodies are telling us differently. Maybe you're right.


If you hate it in AZ then you should probably move. I know I couldn't take the heat. But, I just question if you really know what you are getting into by moving to the Midwest. Winters here are cold and grey. Everything is dead until spring and living indoors gets old fast. You think you remember but you probably don't, but your body will remind you of the cold. And then changing everything in your world at 81 can't be sugar coated either...This is a hard one, and mine is only one man's opinion. Whatever you do, good luck and God Bless!


----------



## Liberty

You could just move laterally...lol.  Move out of AZ , but just keep it in the southern sector.  Might be fun.


----------



## Colleen

Liberty said:


> You could just move laterally...lol.  Move out of AZ , but just keep it in the southern sector.  Might be fun.


I've thought of that, but where??


----------



## officerripley

Colleen said:


> I wanted to leave 5 years ago, but hubby refused.


That's where I'm at now. I don't think mine will ever regret it though even if--oh, heck, let's be realistic, when--this house starts to fall down around us, I think he's going to just "double down" and refuse to move. So I've got that to look forward to. Ha.


----------



## Matrix

Please use a meaningful title: https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...d-titles-and-write-more-readable-posts.34771/


----------



## Matrix

A meaningful and complete title is *required*: https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...d-titles-and-write-more-readable-posts.34771/


----------



## Liberty

Colleen said:


> I've thought of that, but where??


We can't stand the dry dry air as it drives our skin crazy, so more humid weather is best for us, but if you only want dry weather then obviously its southwest.  if you get on I-10 and drive east, then you could certainly find some warm areas that might fit your bill.  

Hub couldn't stand living in the north due to his old football injuries.  I could hear each step he took when coming down the stairs in the winter.  We've had a wonderful life in the south and I'm sure you could find some warm nice place that you could enjoy.  Everything has "pros and cons" of course you know.


----------



## Victor

Only you can answer this question. The better question is: is this in my best interests and sensible?
 I asked myself this many times, younger than you. I finally realized that I had too much anxiety, worry, to start over where I knew nobody at all! Also a lack of money for my housing choices.
Everyone is different. It is easy for others to encourage you but they are not your age and DK you.


----------



## Pinky

Would it be feasible and affordable for you to take an "off season" vacation to where you think you may want to live? That's one way of testing the waters .. experiencing the winter, etc.


----------



## Colleen

Liberty said:


> We can't stand the dry dry air as it drives our skin crazy, so more humid weather is best for us, but if you only want dry weather then obviously its southwest.  if you get on I-10 and drive east, then you could certainly find some warm areas that might fit your bill.
> 
> Hub couldn't stand living in the north due to his old football injuries.  I could hear each step he took when coming down the stairs in the winter.  We've had a wonderful life in the south and I'm sure you could find some warm nice place that you could enjoy.  Everything has "pros and cons" of course you know.


When we first retired in 2001, we bought a 5th-wheel and truck and left CA forever. We registered in Livingston, TX, as that's where we were told by other RVer's that that was the best place to set up our mail (with a PMB) and it was forwarded to us no matter where we landed. We did that for 3 1/2 years and living in our RV. Then, we thought about buying a house again and since we wintered in Brownsville, we considered that. We settled on Victoria, TX instead. My husband is a trap-shooter and loves to fish so Victoria was ideal for us because there is a large trap-shooting club there and he competed in San Antonio many times. We bought a nice 3 bedroom, 2 bath house on a large fenced corner lot and enjoyed living there with very low property taxes. We left there in 2008 to go to PA to be closer to family until we came to AZ in 2014 (BIG mistake!). We considered Victoria again, however, the prices for property tax has skyrocketed and a lot of other things have changed there so we scratched our move back to Victoria. Too bad because we liked the area.


----------



## Colleen

Victor said:


> Only you can answer this question. The better question is: is this in my best interests and sensible?
> I asked myself this many times, younger than you. I finally realized that I had too much anxiety, worry, to start over where I knew nobody at all! Also a lack of money for my housing choices.
> Everyone is different. It is easy for others to encourage you but they are not your age and DK you.


Amen! I'm glad that we have time to consider many angles of moving and I'm doubtful that such a big move (over 2100 miles!) is the right thing for us. We miss so much about where we came from...BUT...maybe we waited too long. We should have done this 5 years ago, but I couldn't convince hubby so here we are. I've been looking at other options closer to where we are. Hubby and I need to have a serious talk . Yes, money is always a factor and I'm concerned that the housing market is doing what it did not long ago and then it took a dive and people that over paid for a house were caught upside down. And property taxes are crazy, too. I'm afraid we're trying to live in the past when we were younger and it was easier to cope with the weather, etc. It's time to re-evaluate our priorities. Thanks for being honest with your comments. I appreciate it.


----------



## Jules

@Colleen, do you have family and friends that you’re still in close contact with back in PA?  Would they be part of your support system or do you have help from DH’s family in Arizona?


----------



## Colleen

Jules said:


> @Colleen, do you have family and friends that you’re still in close contact with back in PA?  Would they be part of your support system or do you have help from DH’s family in Arizona?


My family is gone and I don't have a relationship with my son, who lives in PA. My 2 step-kids live here in AZ in the same town as us but that relationship has become strained with our opposite views on Covid. They would not help us in any way.


----------



## Colleen

I appreciate all the comments. Thank you. I think our plans are on hold. This is not a good time to make such a drastic move. This is a disappointing decision for us but in another way, it's a relief. It wasn't just the packing and getting all that done that I was stressing about, it's the fact that I would have to do everything again. I would have to get all banking (SS and pensions) changed, truck registration and insurance (for both home and vehicle) and I'd have to get all utilities set up. I would have to schedule the moving company. I would have to research where we were going to live. Just everything. 

We've moved so many times in the last 25 years that I don't think I have the energy to cope with it again....no matter how badly I want to be out of here. My husband is a dear man but he is absolutely no help with anything. It's always been left up to me to get it all straight. 

So...thank you for not being discouraging. HUGS to all


----------



## Victor

I will always have mixed feelings about my decision...I went back against a promise to myself made in my youth.
The status quo is just that and I am not happy with it--are you? I can't get no satisfaction!


----------



## Colleen

Victor said:


> I will always have mixed feelings about my decision...I went back against a promise to myself made in my youth.
> The status quo is just that and I am not happy with it--are you? I can't get no satisfaction!


Isn't it a shame we have to have such regrets about decisions we've made? I don't want to make another one. I have so many doubts now that we've been thinking about this, that I believe we just need to let it go and move on with our lives. We made a huge mistake 7 years ago and nothing is going to undo that mistake. No...I'm not happy with the status quo but I don't see how "going back" will fix it. I've never adapted to this place and probably never will but I'm here and I've got to quit living in the past and make my life better here. It's not easy, though...is it?


----------



## Della

Oh Colleen, I hate the thought of you being unhappy for the next, possibly, 20+ years.  Everything is doable if you just make a long list and take it one item at a time.

We were very nervous when we moved here.  We didn't know a single person in this town,  We had chosen Chillicothe because it was about half way between where my father and my son lived.  So we looked at houses on line and a realtor was set to show us those houses plus a few others.  We drove the two day trip from Georgia and looked at houses with her.  We didn't like any of them, so we drove to another town that we remembered as "pretty" and bought a house there (here) that day. 

 {That house, while beautiful, was in the country and the big lot proved too much for us, so a few years later we bought this one on the edge of town.  See?  We made a mistake but as a wise man once told me, "Ain't nothing caint be fixed."}

We closed up things in Georgia and lined up a moving van.  Drove two days to this town, went to closing, met the van as it arrived and  they placed our furniture. We unpacked.  Set up new bank accounts.  Insurance was transferred...

We are so glad we did it.  My son ended up living with us which was my goal (he has health problems) and he never would have moved to Georgia.    Last year we all three became incapable of doing our own yard work so we hired the same company that does our neighbor's and wondered why we waited so long. It all works out.

Why not take a flight to the town of your choosing, stay in a hotel for a few days, and have a realtor show you a few places?  No harm in looking around.


----------



## Buckeye

Ruthanne said:


> All I can say is I wish you the best of luck with the move.  I'm in Ohio and I've been here all of my life.  I would just write down everything you need to do and take it step by step.  It is possible.  Others have done it,  like @Buckeye Maybe he can give you some feedback, too.


Yep - colleen, if you are not happy with your life where you are, and you are both up to the stress of selling/moving/buying, then go for it.  I lived my whole life in Ohio until I retired ~13 years ago, and have moved from Ohio to Florida to Hawaii to Arizona back to Ohio and now back to Florida.  I'm now 75 and would not rule out another move if there was a compelling reason for it.

Keep in mind that healthcare might be an issue in rural PA.  Is that acceptable to you?


----------



## Liberty

Coleen...come on back to Texas...lol.  
There are many nice places to live around our area.  Love Washington County, birthplace of The Republic of Texas...its about 45 minutes away from us - and we'd be happy to show you around. Life is good!


----------



## Pepper

Colleen, pick the place that would be the easiest and happiest place if you were alone.  Sorry to sound morbid it's an awful thing to consider.


----------



## officerripley

Pepper said:


> Colleen, pick the place that would be the easiest and happiest place if you were alone.  Sorry to sound morbid it's an awful thing to consider.


I totally agree with this. It is indeed sad to think about but the reality is that most couples don't die on the same exact day as each other, so most likely one is going to be alone for a while. And in my case, what I would want for myself if I'm the last to die or go permanently into the nursing home is a comfortable little ground-floor apartment within walking distance of as many things as possible. In my case though, Huzz would like to be on even more acreage as far away from anything and anybody as possible since he thinks he's going to live as a 40-year-old forever; so this makes it hard for me to plan ahead. If you're lucky enough to have one of those rare husbands who will think ahead, I think Pepper is right: try to find as close a place as you can where you could at least be comfortable and content.


----------



## Colleen

officerripley said:


> I totally agree with this. It is indeed sad to think about but the reality is that most couples don't die on the same exact day as each other, so most likely one is going to be alone for a while. And in my case, what I would want for myself if I'm the last to die or go permanently into the nursing home is a comfortable little ground-floor apartment within walking distance of as many things as possible. In my case though, Huzz would like to be on even more acreage as far away from anything and anybody as possible since he thinks he's going to live as a 40-year-old forever; so this makes it hard for me to plan ahead. If you're lucky enough to have one of those rare husbands who will think ahead, I think Pepper is right: try to find as close a place as you can where you could at least be comfortable and content.


I had to smile when I read your comments...especially the part about your husband wanting "room" and thinking he'll be 40 forever.... He must be related to my husband. Seriously...we've never been on the same page about most things and this is a concern of mine more than ever now that this will probably be our "last" move to another home.


----------



## officerripley

Colleen said:


> I had to smile when I read your comments...especially the part about your husband wanting "room" and thinking he'll be 40 forever.... He must be related to my husband. Seriously...we've never been on the same page about most things and this is a concern of mine more than ever now that this will probably be our "last" move to another home.


Yep, more and more, talking to people both IRL and online, seems like most husbands are that way. Makes us who are married to guys like that members of a large club, sigh. I feel especially sorry for the wives who want to move to be near kids/grandkids so they can at least see those kids in person once in a great while and the husbands seem as if they couldn't care less whether they ever see the own kids or grandkids ever again. I know a lot of gals IRL in this situation and they are really sad about this. (And no, the old husbands aren't right when they say "those darn kids can come see us"; all or most of those "darn" kids are busy working their butts off to feed their kids & keep a roof overhead and while it's true it's better for the kids to drive, what these old guys need to do is agree to move closer to the kids and make it better for everybody. And if the old guys say "well, that wouldn't make it better for ME"; well, that's what getting old consists of, pal, giving more and more things up. Welcome to the party, pal!)


----------



## Colleen

Della said:


> Oh Colleen, I hate the thought of you being unhappy for the next, possibly, 20+ years.  Everything is doable if you just make a long list and take it one item at a time.
> 
> We were very nervous when we moved here.  We didn't know a single person in this town,  We had chosen Chillicothe because it was about half way between where my father and my son lived.  So we looked at houses on line and a realtor was set to show us those houses plus a few others.  We drove the two day trip from Georgia and looked at houses with her.  We didn't like any of them, so we drove to another town that we remembered as "pretty" and bought a house there (here) that day.
> 
> {That house, while beautiful, was in the country and the big lot proved too much for us, so a few years later we bought this one on the edge of town.  See?  We made a mistake but as a wise man once told me, "Ain't nothing caint be fixed."}
> 
> We closed up things in Georgia and lined up a moving van.  Drove two days to this town, went to closing, met the van as it arrived and  they placed our furniture. We unpacked.  Set up new bank accounts.  Insurance was transferred...
> 
> We are so glad we did it.  My son ended up living with us which was my goal (he has health problems) and he never would have moved to Georgia.    Last year we all three became incapable of doing our own yard work so we hired the same company that does our neighbor's and wondered why we waited so long. It all works out.
> 
> Why not take a flight to the town of your choosing, stay in a hotel for a few days, and have a realtor show you a few places?  No harm in looking around.


Wish we only had a two day drive! Hopping on a plane isn't an option, either. People are too crazy these days. We use to fly a LOT but for the last 10 years, we've kept our feet on the ground.

I'm wavering from day to day. One day I think it would be much easier to just stay here and "live" with the place, but then the next day, I can't stop looking at houses online.....AAARRRGGGHHH. David will be released by his surgeon on Wednesday and he's done with PT, so, physically, he's good to go. I have too much time to debate with myself as we can't move until (maybe) March or so.

I have that long list and this isn't the first move we've made in our married lives so I know what the priorities are. It just seems so much more daunting than when I were younger


----------



## palides2021

I was thinking, Colleen, about you not moving but going on trips. I have friends who are retired, and they own a townhome. They're always going on trips to different places and countries. That keeps them feeling invigorated and gives them an escape without them having to do all the changes that you wrote about. It's just a thought. Moving does not have to be permanent. It can be a trip or vacation.


----------



## officerripley

palides2021 said:


> I was thinking, Colleen, about you not moving but going on trips. I have friends who are retired, and they own a townhome. They're always going on trips to different places and countries. That keeps them feeling invigorated and gives them an escape without them having to do all the changes that you wrote about. It's just a thought. Moving does not have to be permanent. It can be a trip or vacation.


A good idea as long as you can still drive safely.


----------



## Colleen

officerripley said:


> A good idea as long as you can still drive safely.


My husband, who is 81, is an excellent driver, even at his age. When he was 13, he drove hay trucks and learned how to drive heavy equipment and tankers when he got older. When we retired, we sold our house and bought a 40' fifth-wheel and he'd back that thing in places you wouldn't believe. Those driving skills have stayed with him and he still has good reflexes. Most people that meet him think he's 70, not 81. He's not your typical "little old man".....haha. We traveled around (and lived in) in that fifth-wheel for 3 1/2 years and believe me we had some adventures. Diesel was a LOT cheaper then so it was affordable to do it. I think our traveling days are done. Too many angry people on the roads these days. We decided (if we move back east) that we'd split up the driving and make it an easier trip for both of us.


----------



## Jules

Even though you’re not close to his kids, do you think DH has decided he does want to remain close to them?


----------



## Colleen

officerripley said:


> Yep, more and more, talking to people both IRL and online, seems like most husbands are that way. Makes us who are married to guys like that members of a large club, sigh. I feel especially sorry for the wives who want to move to be near kids/grandkids so they can at least see those kids in person once in a great while and the husbands seem as if they couldn't care less whether they ever see the own kids or grandkids ever again. I know a lot of gals IRL in this situation and they are really sad about this. (And no, the old husbands aren't right when they say "those darn kids can come see us"; all or most of those "darn" kids are busy working their butts off to feed their kids & keep a roof overhead and while it's true it's better for the kids to drive, what these old guys need to do is agree to move closer to the kids and make it better for everybody. And if the old guys say "well, that wouldn't make it better for ME"; well, that's what getting old consists of, pal, giving more and more things up. Welcome to the party, pal!)


Yes...I know some women that are in the same boat. Their husbands are selfish in them wanting what THEY want. I admit, I didn't put up much of a fuss when my husband wanted to move here in 2014. He'd been through a horrendous fall in 2012 and had many surgeries and almost lost his life to sepsis, so I felt sorry for him and just let him have his way. I was wrong in how I handled it. Anyway...I'm glad we don't have any grandkids to consider or miss.


----------



## Colleen

Jules said:


> Even though you’re not close to his kids, do you think DH has decided he does want to remain close to them?


He has always been "close" to them (in his mind), but this last summer has shown him a different side of them. His eldest son (who's 52) told me when his dad was getting ready for back surgery in June that he wouldn't be able to come to the hospital or help me at home with him because he refused to get vaccinated and didn't believe in Covid and he was sure the hospital would check him for vaccination. That told my husband that his son thought less of him and more of his political views. Then, his daughter and her husband, who drive for FedEx have been all over the country and are anti-vaxers also and he asked them to not come over. His daughter got her feelings hurt and didn't call him for a couple months...not even to see how his total knee replacement was doing. 

It hurt his feelings a lot because he gave a lot when they were young to be close to them. They were living in PA at the time and he was in the process of getting a divorce from her but she took off one day and took the kids to CA where she was from. He quit his job in PA and went to CA. He didn't trust her to take care of the kids. That's when we broke up in 1977/78 and didn't get back together until 1997. Anyway...he sacrificed a lot for them. They are unwilling to do the same for him so being close to them isn't really an option anymore for him.


----------



## Verisure

Colleen said:


> ..... We've been in AZ for 7 years and we've had enough. *My question is* ... are we crazy .....


*My question is,* "What is it you've had enough of"? When you've answered that question then I'll tell you if I think you are crazy or not.


----------



## gloria

A great place to live is Arroyo Grande, California. The beach is close by and 2 miles away from the beach are lovely,
homes looking down on ocean, totally perfect weather. Santa Barbara a hr. south.


----------



## Liberty

gloria said:


> A great place to live is Arroyo Grande, California. The beach is close by and 2 miles away from the beach are lovely,
> homes looking down on ocean, totally perfect weather. Santa Barbara a hr. south.


Isn't California a really expensive to live in?  Here in Texas, there are a lot of California folks moving in and buying the million dollar homes, saying what deals they got!


----------



## Colleen

gloria said:


> A great place to live is Arroyo Grande, California. The beach is close by and 2 miles away from the beach are lovely,
> homes looking down on ocean, totally perfect weather. Santa Barbara a hr. south.


We retired from SoCal and don't want to go back. Too expensive to live and too much traffic!


----------



## Colleen

Liberty said:


> Isn't California a really expensive to live in?  Here in Texas, there are a lot of California folks moving in and buying the million dollar homes, saying what deals they got!


Yes...CA is very expensive to live...especially when you have a limited budget after retirement. We lived in south TX for several years and it was affordable back then, but that's changed. No more senior breaks like before. Here, in AZ where we live (close to Las Vegas), building is going wild. They can't build houses fast enough. Most people coming here are from CA, OR, and WA because it's so much cheaper to live.


----------



## Myquest55

Oh, come on here - just because we live in the Northeast, does NOT mean we have "so much snow to shovel!"  We live in the middle of a village so our driveway is not long.  Everyone on the street has a guy with a pick-up and a plow to do their driveway!  We only shovel the kitchen steps and a short walk in the front for the Postman - and often our neighbors just do that for us before we even get up in the morning.  The streets and sidewalks are kept clear by the town.  A couple of wool sweaters, a hat and gloves and we're fine.  Snow does not stop anyone here  Cold crisp air - lovin' it!


----------



## Brummie

just wondering when the last time you were in any of the places you mentioned.?
Anayway if you do decide on a state, before you sell your home, rent for 3-6 months before you make the move.
Good Luck.


----------



## gloria

Arizona has some nice cool towns in the northern part, if your looking for cooler weather.


----------



## Alice November

@Colleen Dear Colleen lately I have been so homesick I could eat the wood on these antique chest of drawers of my grandmother's I brought all the way over here. I've read on so many expat forums how people can be so homesick or just fed up with whereever it is they have landed and long to go back. Some go back and most are not really always that happy then either. I do think we are all more at ease and secure when we ar at least in contact with our people of origin. By that I don't mean necessarily family, just those people who communicate and understand where we are coming from at a deeper level than even words express. You seem the kind of person who will always be able to work things out wherever you go. I wish for you a happy wholesome healthy life wherever it leads you. ⛵️    ⛵️


----------



## Serenity4321

Colleen said:


> My husband, who is 81 today, and I (just turned 75) have been planning to move from AZ to either PA or OH. We lived and worked many years in NW PA so that's the area we're most familiar and comfortable with. Yes...we know all about snow and cold weather. I was born in MI so I don't really mind it.
> 
> We've been in AZ for 7 years and we've had enough. My question is...are we crazy, at our age, to make such a move? We're both in good health and even though my husband had a total knee replacement 10 weeks ago, he's healing fast (thanks to PT twice a week) and getting stronger all the time. We're not planning to move until March or April. We'll have the winter to pack, get our house sold, and line up the van lines. We've moved so many times over the years but this time we wonder if we have the energy to do it.
> 
> Sometimes, when I think about moving I get overwhelmed and wonder if we're doing the right thing. Then, I think about all the things we want to do before we leave this earth and we can't do them here in AZ. Quality of life is not good for us here and if we're going to go, it has to be now...or never.
> 
> I'd welcome any opinions.


Oh my goodness IMO  you should definitely pursue any dreams you have!!  You are in good health and as you said, you were tired of Az so I say go for it!! Sure it is tiring but being excited for a new move and anticipating new adventures just might carry your through. Plus you can hire some help


----------



## Colleen

Brummie said:


> just wondering when the last time you were in any of the places you mentioned.?
> Anayway if you do decide on a state, before you sell your home, rent for 3-6 months before you make the move.
> Good Luck.


We have lived in these areas that I mentioned so we know the good and the bad. Looking forward to changes of seasons 


gloria said:


> Arizona has some nice cool towns in the northern part, if your looking for cooler weather.


We already live in northern AZ at 3500 feet elevation.


----------



## Colleen

Alice November said:


> @Colleen Dear Colleen lately I have been so homesick I could eat the wood on these antique chest of drawers of my grandmother's I brought all the way over here. I've read on so many expat forums how people can be so homesick or just fed up with whereever it is they have landed and long to go back. Some go back and most are not really always that happy then either. I do think we are all more at ease and secure when we ar at least in contact with our people of origin. By that I don't mean necessarily family, just those people who communicate and understand where we are coming from at a deeper level than even words express. You seem the kind of person who will always be able to work things out wherever you go. I wish for you a happy wholesome healthy life wherever it leads you. ⛵️    ⛵️


Totally agree! We have lived here for 7 years and don't really "fit in" because we have come from a different part of the country that thinks differently. No one has ever welcomed us. I extended an invitation to a couple neighbors pre-Covid to have dinner with us but they declined because of other commitments. We use to have friends in PA that we had many activities with but not here. Everyone is so closed off and we've become the same way.

For example: when we first moved here, I attended a quilt guild meeting and was hoping to be a part of a group that had the same interest as me. Not one person spoke to me or welcomed me or asked me if I was new in town, etc. The woman sitting next to me ignored me like I had the plague and when I tried to talk to her, she got up and moved. I went home crying and told my husband we had made a huge mistake. He is a trap shooter and has been in many competitions all over but the "club" here was so unfriendly to him and when they learned he wasn't the same political party, they really shunned him.

When we lived in TX, I worked for a company that hired only Hispanic girls (we did medical billing) and I was the only non-Hispanic there. Those girls treated me like I was dirt and when I gave my notice 2 years later and said we were moving back to PA, one of the girls came up to me and said (and I quote), "It's a good thing you're going back where you belong".

Well, we can't wait to get back to where we belong. Life is too short to be miserable. Good luck to you. I hope you find peace.


----------



## officerripley

Colleen said:


> Totally agree! We have lived here for 7 years and don't really "fit in" because we have come from a different part of the country that thinks differently. No one has ever welcomed us. I extended an invitation to a couple neighbors pre-Covid to have dinner with us but they declined because of other commitments. We use to have friends in PA that we had many activities with but not here. Everyone is so closed off and we've become the same way.
> 
> For example: when we first moved here, I attended a quilt guild meeting and was hoping to be a part of a group that had the same interest as me. Not one person spoke to me or welcomed me or asked me if I was new in town, etc. The woman sitting next to me ignored me like I had the plague and when I tried to talk to her, she got up and moved. I went home crying and told my husband we had made a huge mistake. He is a trap shooter and has been in many competitions all over but the "club" here was so unfriendly to him and when they learned he wasn't the same political party, they really shunned him.
> 
> When we lived in TX, I worked for a company that hired only Hispanic girls (we did medical billing) and I was the only non-Hispanic there. Those girls treated me like I was dirt and when I gave my notice 2 years later and said we were moving back to PA, one of the girls came up to me and said (and I quote), "It's a good thing you're going back where you belong".
> 
> Well, we can't wait to get back to where we belong. Life is too short to be miserable. Good luck to you. I hope you find peace.


I can relate to this. You hear that old saying about "It doesn't matter where you live; you're still you and take yourself with you wherever you go." But I say phooey on that (most of the time anyway). The U.S. is such a darn big country and things really are different in different parts. For instance, in my area about 99 percent of the females in my age group are both grandmas and very religious (both of which I am not). Someone said to me once, "You know, with your hobbies & interests, and your political leanings and your lack of religious belief, I think you'd be happier in or very near a big city." And near a big city is where I grew up. But getting anywhere near a big city is out of the question now due to a lot of reasons. So here I stay and I really have tried to make the best of it. But there really are times when there really is no "best" for somebody to make of a situation. So my heart goes out to you; good luck whatever happens.


----------



## PlummerInIdaho

I've always tried to live by this rule: When you look back on it all, which one do you think you'll regret not doing more; staying or going? I'm in the "do it" category. If you've thought about it for this long, there's a real possibility you'll regret never having taken that chance. All the details will work themselves out. Get some movers, downsize all you can, and go on what may be the Last Great Adventure. You've got each other, live while you can. But do keep us posted.


----------



## peppermint

MrPants said:


> No, you're not crazy. You both obviously don't feel comfortable or at home in AZ so yes, make the move while you still can. It's always a great opportunity to 'declutter' as well  Moving, particularly a distance like you are talking about, is always stressful and a lot of work but if you feel you're up to it then for sure do it.
> 
> I'd be interested to know how you plan to purchase a new place in whatever State you go to as you are currently in AZ. I expect that will perhaps be challenging in itself?
> 
> Sounds like a great adventure though - best of luck with whatever you decide!


Hi....I think you should do what it is in your heart......
We are always saying we want to move to another state....
But our children, they are all older and have their children, but
we do have another home ......We maybe will have to sell our home....2 homes are getting expensive....Our kids are Ok about
us to sell our home....And keep the one in another state....
But me.....I'm a little scared....Me and my husband are old!!!
but keeping up 2 homes are getting hard...So here we go again.
We are going to our other home pretty soon....Of course it is
warmer....that's why the kids think we should go to the warmer
weather.....Anyway.....We are trying .....but it is hard to give up
our home of 45 years.....Oh, well..........


----------



## MrPants

peppermint said:


> Hi....I think you should do what it is in your heart......
> We are always saying we want to move to another state....
> But our children, they are all older and have their children, but
> we do have another home ......We maybe will have to sell our home....2 homes are getting expensive....Our kids are Ok about
> us to sell our home....And keep the one in another state....
> But me.....I'm a little scared....Me and my husband are old!!!
> but keeping up 2 homes are getting hard...So here we go again.
> We are going to our other home pretty soon....Of course it is
> warmer....that's why the kids think we should go to the warmer
> weather.....Anyway.....We are trying .....but it is hard to give up
> our home of 45 years.....Oh, well..........


Life changes and you have to adapt. Don't wait too long because the decluttering is really taxing the older we get. I had to clean out my mother's house from probably 50 years of 'stuff'! Took a month of hard labor but it is doable. Divide everything into three piles: Garbage, donate and keep. The keep pile should be the smallest - by far! 

It's really tough to get rid of things you have been used to seeing for years and years but it is necessary and in the long run, you won't miss those things. The few things you keep will be reminders enough of your previous life. It's either move forward or be swallowed up by the past. That's the way I look at it. Best wished to you and your hubby. Be bold! Start a new chapter while you are still able


----------

